# Need suggestion for graphics card  - Budget 20k



## Reloaded (Sep 10, 2016)

I want to buy a good graphics card to play latest games. Budget is 20k.
Please give your suggestion for the best card in this price range.

Current config.

Motherboard - MSI H170A PC MATE
Power supply - 520w
Processor - intel i5 6600


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 10, 2016)

Get the Zotac GTX 1060 mini for around 21k.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2016)

+1 to Zotac GTX 1060 mini.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 10, 2016)

GTX 1060 6GB for 23.2k :
*www.theitwares.com/evga-geforce-gtx-1060-gaming-6gb-192-bit-gddr5-graphic-card.html

If one's budget is 20k and they are ready to extend it by another 3k then its a good deal.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 10, 2016)

Any thought about rx470 or rx480?  I was planing to buy rx470 for 16500rs. Will it be a better choice when compared to GTX 1060 mini in terms of overall performance?

Please share your opinion.
rx470 4GB [₹16,499] vs GTX 1060 mini 6GB [₹21,799] ?   
rx480 8GB [₹22,999] vs GTX 1060 mini 6GB [₹21,799] ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2016)

Reloaded said:


> Any thought about rx470 or rx480?  I was planing to buy rx470 for 16500rs. Will it be a better choice when compared to GTX 1060 mini in terms of overall performance?
> 
> Please share your opinion.
> rx470 4GB [₹16,499] vs GTX 1060 mini 6GB [₹21,799] ?
> rx480 8GB [₹22,999] vs GTX 1060 mini 6GB [₹21,799] ?



GTX 1060 performs better than RX480 except those using vulkan api.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 10, 2016)

No point in getting RX470 if you already have the budget for 1060/RX480.
Coming to DX11/DX12 and current genre, 1060 performs much better than RX470 and a bit better than RX480.

Now if you are going to play games that will use Vulkan API then RX480 should be your choice. However, at present there are barely 2-3 games that benefit RX480 from it.
RX480 allows crossfire, while nVidia 1060 doesn't allow SLI.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 10, 2016)

^^ RX 480 performs better than 1060 in DX12 too. And I guess in the next year or so we will see a lotta dx12 based games.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 11, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ RX 480 performs better than 1060 in DX12 too. And I guess in the next year or so we will see a lotta dx12 based games.



Nope. It's not the case.
For instance in Forza Apex, RoTR - GTX1060 performs better. All games based on DX12 isn't a guaranteed performance gain for AMD. Though due to Async Computer design they have better future.
I am not 100% sure if nVidia will release any decent driver for Vulkan API. Also Pascal doesn't support Async Compute at Hardware level as far as I read, it's mostly implemented in a different manner as compared to AMD and is a software based implementation rather. Hopefully, after Volta they will have a proper HW based Async Compute Engine.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Sep 12, 2016)

MSI GeForce GTX 1060 GAMING X 3G
MSI GEFORCE® GTX 1060 GAMING X 3G Smc Internationa


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 12, 2016)

[MENTION=98840]ssb1551[/MENTION] can you share your experience on the heat Zotac GTX 1060 6GB emits.

Guys what if my budget is only 17k, in that case is RX470 worth to buy?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2016)

Reloaded said:


> @ssb1551 can you share your experience on the heat Zotac GTX 1060 6GB emits.
> 
> Guys what if my budget is only 17k, in that case is RX470 worth to buy?



Then get this
ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 MINI 3GB GDDR


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 12, 2016)

Reloaded said:


> [MENTION=98840]ssb1551[/MENTION] can you share your experience on the *heat *Zotac GTX 1060 6GB emits.
> 
> Guys what if my budget is only 17k, in that case is RX470 worth to buy?



I hope thats a typo though I cant figure out what you meant to type instead of "heat" . If not then I gotta take it literally and NO it doesn't heat up much at all. As of now I have played BF4, Diablo III (my all time favourite amongst RPGs which is my favourite genre too - used to play Diablo II LOD 7-8 hours a day hehe) and your usual racing, FPS games. Dont like GTA series so didnt try GTA V. Oh and Witcher 3 was awesome on this card. So far no complaints. Also it fit easily on my ASRock B150M Pro4S in Cooler Master K380. Although I never played for more than 3-4 hours as of now. I wanna try that some day - play continuously for 7-8 hours.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 14, 2016)

After thinking a lot i decided to buy Zotac GTX 1060 6GB mini. 

primeabgb.com is providing it for ₹21,799, is it safe to buy it from them? ₹21,799 is a big amount don't want to get screwed.   

I found this review 
primeabgb.com review - Google Searc,


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 14, 2016)

^^ I can confidently say primeabgb is a good e-commerce seller too. I have ordered my i5 6500 and Sandisk SSD Plus 240GB from there. Packaging is good. If you pay in advance as in prepaid then the delivery is superb too. Got my processor in 2 days. But CoD is a different story.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2016)

I bought my 1060 from them and I can confirm that it's safe to buy from them.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 24, 2016)

Guys i purchased Zotac GTX 1060 6GB mini for 20800 rs locally. 

I played GTA 5 for 2 hours and temperature of the card went upto 75 degree °C. I added three exhaust fans. One fan is right below the graphics card blowing air on it. Other one is on the side blowing air. One fan as exhaust. But still temperature doesn't come down.  I am playing gta 5 at ultra setting. When ideal, temp is 37 °C. 
*i.imgur.com/ljtit8m.jpg
Is this temperature normal? Are you guys getting the same temperature when playing games at high setting? Can you guys share your experience regarding this.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 24, 2016)

Reloaded said:


> Guys i purchased Zotac GTX 1060 6GB mini for 20800 rs locally.
> 
> I played GTA 5 for 2 hours and temperature of the card went upto 75 degree °C. I added three exhaust fans. One fan is right below the graphics card blowing air on it. Other one is on the side blowing air. One fan as exhaust. But still temperature doesn't come down.  I am playing gta 5 at ultra setting. When ideal, temp is 37 °C.
> *i.imgur.com/ljtit8m.jpg
> Is this temperature normal? Are you guys getting the same temperature when playing games at high setting? Can you guys share your experience regarding this.



Did you change the GPU Fan Curve ? The stock fan curve doesn't push the fan to spin at 100% unless it reaches 85c.
Apparently, for a CPU that might be a high temperature but for GPUs that's very common. GPUs tend to run a lot hotter than CPUs.
If I were you, I wouldn't worry about temps unless it stays at 80c and above for a very long duration.

- - - Updated - - -

On a side note : I have GTX1060 with Dual Fans. The things idles at 38-39c and hits 67-68c under very heavy load, despite the fact that fan hits 100% at 60c and there is lots of air inside the cabinet.
If I keep default fan curve then it'll hit 70's quite often.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 24, 2016)

^^ Which application/s do you guys use to check the temperature of the GPU?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 24, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Which application/s do you guys use to check the temperature of the GPU?


HWMonitor, MSI Afterburner. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2016)

I'll get HWMonitor then


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2016)

For GTX 1060, after 82°C it will begin throttling and 94°C is the max it can get. Zotac cards aren't really great at cooling.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 25, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Did you change the GPU Fan Curve ? The stock fan curve doesn't push the fan to spin at 100% unless it reaches 85c.
> Apparently, for a CPU that might be a high temperature but for GPUs that's very common. GPUs tend to run a lot hotter than CPUs.
> If I were you, I wouldn't worry about temps unless it stays at 80c and above for a very long duration.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks. I tested it with some other games also like the evil within and quantum break, temp wasn't going above 65°C .Fan cure is at default i haven't done anything to that. Incase the temp goes too much i just remove the lid of the cabinate and temp falls down around 60°C.
Overall i like the graphics card, lot of improvement from my gt 520 1gb. 

To check temp i use speccy Speccy - Free Download - Pirifor and also HWMonitor just to crosscheck if it accurate.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Reloaded said:


> Ok thanks. I tested it with some other games also like the evil within and quantum break, temp wasn't going above 65°C .Fan cure is at default i haven't done anything to that. Incase the temp goes too much i just remove the lid of the cabinate and temp falls down around 60°C.
> Overall i like the graphics card, lot of improvement from my gt 520 1gb.
> 
> To check temp i use speccy Speccy - Free Download - Pirifor and also HWMonitor just to crosscheck if it accurate.


Actually the temps also  depend of Boost 3.0 clocks. Some game do stress the gpu a lot than others. 65-70c peak is very good temp actually. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------

